
Alan Kay on 'The Camel has Two Humps' - nickb
http://www.secretgeek.net.nyud.net/camel_kay.asp
======
biohacker42
People like Timothy Gallwey and Betty Edwards should be studied. There ought
to be a system of identifying people like them and trying to find out what
makes them so outstandingly good at teaching.

------
mattmcknight
"This was a huge shock, and it turned out that an unusual teacher was the
culprit. She was a natural kindergarten and first grade teacher who was also a
natural mathematician. She figured out just what to do with 6 year olds and
was able to adapt other material as well for them. The results were amazing,
and defied all the other generalizations we and others had made about this age
group."

What the heck was she doing? How many other people have it figured out but
don't share it? Why isn't there an effectivity assessment on curricula or
instructional word choice- "mindset" type stuff or whatever it is that
actually works.

I've tried the Betty Edwards printed material quite a bit and it is just
amazing what you can do when you stop thinking about it in the same way. You
can have a non-productive thought pattern getting in the way of understanding.

------
13ren
Can anyone suggest a way to develop an intuitive grasp of theorem proving?
Especially inductive proofs for regular expressions.

I'm having a great deal of difficulty. It's as if I'm missing some key skills,
as discussed in the article (I'm not _especially_ stupid in general).

~~~
biohacker42
Practice practice practice. I had a great deal of difficulty as well and only
after a SHIT tone of practice did I realize that long term memory of theorems
and doing proofs is 90% of it.

~~~
13ren
Thanks. That makes sense, like learning a language.

Can you recommend a source of theorems/proofs that are interesting/inspiring
to work through?

